# Does Great Stuff shrink?



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Anyone here ever have GS foam shrink after a few days? 
I set up a background over some silicone (G.E.2) and then painted some Drylok over it. This was 48 hours ago and this afternoon I noticed that the GS background have come off the silicone about 1/2" from both sides of the tank. 
Anyone ever have this problem?


----------



## Santaisabel87 (Jan 27, 2013)

Ive had the problem in the past, if it dries too fast it tends to shrink up. anytime its happened to me ive completely started over. Ive had a lot of luck with Touch 'n Foam Landscape from my local hardware store as well as the stuff home depot sells by the outdoor pond pumps. It dries black, is fish safe, and holds up well to constant humidity and water contact.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

Great stuff expands as it cures, then shrinks a little. That's why I wait several days to carve it. It can depend on the humidity as well.


----------



## xIslanderx (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks guys 
So I'm basically gonna GS backgrounds from now on, wait a few days and then do some more GS touch ups.


----------



## Peter Keane (Jun 11, 2005)

Great stuff will shrink back a bit (your dimension seems accurate), as it finishes expanding it will create a hard outer shell and this is when I found it shrinks back a bit. 

Peter Keane 
JungleWorld


----------



## J Teezy (Jan 25, 2012)

yes give it a few days to totally set up before you carve it


----------

